# Montreal - Quebec Car Insurance on a UK Licence?



## Boutique (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi - just moved to Montreal from the UK a few weeks ago - very happy 

We are planning to buy a car asap, both of us have valid UK licences, I have evidence from the UK that I have 9 years no-claim bonus. My husband doesn't have evidence in writing because he was driving fleet cars in the UK given to him by his old company and they paid for his insurance. 

I have 2 questions:

1. Will the fact that only one of us has written proof of no-claims seriously affect the cost of our insurance ?

2. We have applied to switch licences to Canadian ones, but they have given us an appointment towards the end of October and apparently it takes another few weeks after that to get our new licences. Will the insurance companies here give us car insurance on UK licences until our Canadian ones arrive ?

Any replies would be gratefully received


----------

